# Tramontina Tri-Ply 10 piece cookware set $179.



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

This product is often compared to All-Clad, and the ratings seem to indicate that it's almost as good, and the price is what really makes it great. I don't know if this is a today-only special or what, but recently, we discussed this exact set here and it was $249.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...=08239419292522443977&wmlspartner=lw9MynSeamY

This is the set with the 10" and 12" saute pans and IMHO is a better set than the one with the 8" and 10" saute pans. Of course, it depends on the number of people you're cooking for.

I have this set, and I am quite happy with it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Stick a good kitchen magnet on the base of the pots and pans for me. Does it stick well?  If they're induction compatible, I'm all over this buy.

Phil


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I found out the hard way that some Tramontina won't hold a magnet or work on induction even though it claims to do so.  Best to check to be sure.


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Which "line"? I haven't heard that about the tri-clad before, but they make several different lines.



KCZ said:


> I found out the hard way that some Tramontina won't hold a magnet or work on induction even though it claims to do so. Best to check to be sure.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I have/had no idea there were different lines. I ordered 2 pieces of Tramontina tri-ply clad which was advertised as "induction-compatible" online. Didn't bother to check with a magnet when I received them, but when I tried to use them, they didn't work and _then_ I checked with a magnet. Unfortunately, I couldn't return them, so they went to Goodwill. Lesson learned.


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

If it was the tri-clad, then it "should have been" induction compatible.  However, obviously not the case for yours.  Not that it matters, but the danged set is now $279... I hate prices that change.


----------

